# [SOLVED] mp3 player with Cyrillic support? suggest something please



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello, 
I have an iPod and it does support the Cyrillic languages like Russian, Ukrainian, but I do not like iPod anymore =/ I want to get something new. I need it to be not less then 30GB. What do you guys suggest?

I was thinking about Toshiba Gigabeat 60GB:









and I almoust got it. But, as I found out, it does not support Curillic and it is a must have for me.... If it won't be able to display Russian letters it is no good to me.

what do you guys suggest?


----------



## Pankie (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: mp3 player with Cyrillic support? suggest something please*

I have a toshiba gigabeat and i love it.. I doubt there are any Mp3 players which support that language only because its not very popular among the buying crowd..


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: mp3 player with Cyrillic support? suggest something please*

Hey, can I send you one song with Cyrillic characters?
Can you upload it to your player and tell me if it works?
You would really help me out.


----------



## Pankie (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: mp3 player with Cyrillic support? suggest something please*

Sure no problem..


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: mp3 player with Cyrillic support? suggest something please*

can you pm me your email?
I was trying to contact you by pm, but you didn't answer =/


----------

